# Retoques post-instalación

## ciberbob_uam

¡Hola a todos!

Después de 10 días peléandome, por fin tengo una Gentoo corriendo. Me quedan un par de problemillas:

1.- Al arrancar las X (ya sea con startx, o arrancando KDE) me sale un cursor bastante curioso: un cuadrado bastante gordo con «ruido» negro. He recompilado los paquetes base de las X, pero sigue igual. ¿Alguien sabe dónde están los archivos con los cursores, y a qué paquete pertenecen?

2.- Tengo un ratón USb de Logitech, que el kernel detecta (y lo puedo ver con lsusb). Pero no sé dónde esta en /dev. El char-major-13-minor-63 me da el ratón de bola del portátil, pero no el USB. Según la documentación del kernel 2.5.41, el correspondiente al primer ratón USB debe ser char-major-180-minor-16 en /dev/usb/mouse0. Lo he creado y nada. ¿Alguna idea?

3.- Quiero compilar unos fuentes de un programa que necesito,  pero parece ser que falta alguna variable de entorno con la ruta de las librerías... ¿Alguna otra idea?

Gracias a todos por adelantado.

Alberto

----------

## tirantloblanc

Prueba a ver si tienes el ratón en /dev/input/mice

----------

## ciberbob_uam

Tras largas horas de pelea un amigo mío y yo contra mi ordenador, hemos conseguido:

1.- Parece que el problema del cursor puede ser de hardware. Bajando la memoria de la tarjeta a 4MB en lugar de 8MB funciona... me parece que me va a tocar llamar al servivio técnico de Toshiba. Menos mal que todavía está en garantía.

2.- El ratón ya funciona. Se me había pasado por alto una opción que debía haber activado en el kernel... oops. Es que soy un poco despistado.

3.- Este no ha habido manera. Detallo un poco el asunto, a ver si a alguien se le enciende la bombilla.

El paquete root-3.03.04r1 no compila... lo cual es curioso. Pero bueno. Como conozco el programa (lo he manejado bajo RedHat y Debian) y necesito una versión nueva (la 3.03.09) he modificado el archivo .ebuild para arreglar un problema gordo que había (en lugar de llamar al script ./configure llamaba a un tal econ que no existe) y modificado las opciones de configuración para adaptarlo a esta última versión.

Pero cuando empieza a compilar, se queja de que no encuentra un montón de archivos .d (¿alguien sabe qué son?). Toqueteando el Makefile (eliminando la línea que da este error), compila pero a la hora de instalar da otro error muy parecido (no encuentra un achivo Makefile.mk, ¿?). Misma operación: borrar línea. Entonces, al instalar el comando "cp" dice cosas como "falta directorio de destino" y cosas así, señal de que el tal archivo es necesario.

Gracioso, ¿verdad?

----------

## BaSS

tienes razón "econ" no exite, existe "econf" que es parte de portage, en lugar de poner configure pon econf a ver si te vale.

Voi a ver si el bug ta resuelto o lo arrelgo ahora.

----------

